# Bay hippie outfitters 7/22



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Alan chuck and Stewart and we slammed our limit of trout this am ! Fishing continues to be on fire and limits will continue to hit the dock daily !! Give us a call !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

